# New Efest 18650 35A 2800MAH Coming Soon



## Gizmo (28/4/15)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/4/15)

This looks sweet.

MAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (28/4/15)

Amazing. If these turn out to work as advertised they will most likely become the standard vape battery, depending on availability of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Amazing. If these turn out to work as advertised they will most likely become the standard vape battery, depending on availability of course



12% more maH is always welcome
Wonder how they did it. Probably squashed more mass into the same volume. Or maybe they changed the chemistry slightly.

Either way its worth a shot

Only thing that worries me is that the usable maH is normally much less than the advertised maH and it depends on the amps you are drawing. So i would love to see the curves on this to see if its better than the 2500 mah one in my usual zones. (4 to about 8 amps)

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## free3dom (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> 12% more maH is always welcome
> Wonder how they did it. Probably squashed more mass into the same volume. Or maybe they changed the chemistry slightly.
> 
> Either way its worth a shot
> ...



These actually state 35 *continuous *(80A pulse) discharge (unlike the 2500 that are rated 35A *pulse*)...so it's more like a VTC5. 
I'm also not sure how they managed it, and would definitely want to see some graphs on these from independent testing. 

Hopefully it turns out well as VTC5s are no longer easily available, and VTC4 only has 2100mAh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (28/4/15)

Silver said:


> 12% more maH is always welcome
> Wonder how they did it. Probably squashed more mass into the same volume. Or maybe they changed the chemistry slightly.
> 
> Either way its worth a shot
> ...



As far as i know efest is a rewrap company they dont have there own factory to make batteries so wondering wich battery they used for this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/15)

Looking forward to these. More battery life at that continuous discharge rating will be awesome. And great to see they have listened to their customers and now display the rating properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

Looks impressive:

Efest 18650 2800mah 35A/80A IMR

18650
4.20V±0.05V
2800mah
35A continuous discharge
80A max pulse discharge
Initial Impedance <10m*Ω* ( charged )
18.5mm diameter
65.2mm length
3.7V
unprotected
flat top
Data sheet attached (more a spec sheet than a proper data sheet )

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/15)

johan said:


> Looks impressive:
> 
> Efest 18650 2500mah 35A/80A IMR
> 
> ...


Thanks @johan, but see you show it as a 2500? Should be 2800?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks @johan, but see you show it as a 2500? Should be 2800?



Apologies, will edit now - thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/4/15)

Awesome  can't wait to get my hands on these. 

I am sure the super subohmers can't either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (28/4/15)

According to sweet-vapes these are MNKE batteries. Sounds good going to order some when they come in. 
Mah and amps makes me think of the subohmcell batteries.

Features:

1. Continuous discharge is 35A and pulse is 80A, highest amps with good capacity in the market.

2. Chinese cells with Canadian technology (a collaboration between Efest & MNKE)

3. New Efest sleeves in Japanese meterial.

4. 600 times cycle life time.

5. Very low inner resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/4/15)

if they really are MNKE's I'll be buying I still have my old 1500mah ones doing service daily they over a year old and have been hammered properly. Very impressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/5/15)

I'm keen on this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (2/5/15)

On The Vapor Chronicles' review of the IPV4 he uses the 2100mAh versions of these which are rated for 38A continuous...so very similar to VTC4s. Might be nice to get some of those as well - every little "A" counts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/5/15)

Lol, I can't believe nowadays I drool over... a battery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/5/15)

Any idea on the ETA of this batteries?


----------



## Gizmo (6/5/15)

Pretty sure this is incorrect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/5/15)

Arriving today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/5/15)

@Gizmo - Any idea on price?


----------



## Gizmo (11/5/15)

Stock has arrived
http://vapeking.co.za/efest-purple-series-18650-35a-2800mah-flat-top.html

3100MAH EFest R170
2500MAH 35A Burst EFEST R145
2800MAH 35A Continuous R165
Sony VTC4 R200

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

